# Transmission Issue



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

What year, make, and model, bud? Your post scares me, and that doesn't happen often. A gently-used transmission or one that you can find with the lowest miles can be bought at your local auto recyclers for less than a rebuild, and probably without the fear of it grenading after rebuild. It's not that hard to replace a transmission, but rebuilding can be a pain even if you hire a pro.

That said - did you happen to change the fluid and filter ever? Try that.

Transmission noise = eeeeeeeeeew!


----------



## vdu (Jun 26, 2009)

DIYtestdummy said:


> What year, make, and model, bud? Your post scares me, and that doesn't happen often. A gently-used transmission or one that you can find with the lowest miles can be bought at your local auto recyclers for less than a rebuild, and probably without the fear of it grenading after rebuild. It's not that hard to replace a transmission, but rebuilding can be a pain even if you hire a pro.
> 
> That said - did you happen to change the fluid and filter ever? Try that.
> 
> Transmission noise = eeeeeeeeeew!


I am sorry about the scaring part. I am not quite sure why.
Were you referring to the lack of information part? or the rebuild, or both?
Anyway, here is more info:
1) Chrysler town and country 2003, LX model, 3.8 Litter, 6 cylinders
2) From what I looked its 41TE transmission

The sounds eeeeeeeeee is rather loud, metal noise, more like ekekekekekeke. Definitely something not right. 

About the replace, yes, I have that option, and can always go for that option any time. But I would like to do a rebuild first. Probably cost $150 for the master kit plus some extra. I am not sure about tools, that I am most concern about. What I hope is that I can go by with tools I have, and even make the one I need.

yes, I have changed oil and filter on that tranny before.


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

vdu said:


> I am sorry about the scaring part. I am not quite sure why.
> Were you referring to the lack of information part? or the rebuild, or both?
> Anyway, here is more info:
> 1) Chrysler town and country 2003, LX model, 3.8 Litter, 6 cylinders
> ...


 

imo, if you have that much noise and it still shifts and drives normally, that seems strange. if you have to add fluid, then you do have a leak, but a leaky seal will not cause that noise you describe. you might have a faulty syncrode, loose flywheel, or a pump issue, but pump issues are short lived and always catastrophic. not moving while it makes noise and you say it is intermitent is strange for a tranny. does the van still slip... at all? if so, do you have to rev it a bit before it drops into gear?
ever thought of anything else other than tranny problems? the ekekekeke noise you describe sounds more like power steering, bad tentioner, bad belt, something more related to running rather driving. u can do a simple test on the steering... while in park turn the wheels all the way to the left and then right, making sure to hit your bumpstops or till it makes the niose. 
you think it's the tranny and you could be right. i cant see or hear the issue, or when it happens. 
another idea would be: when the noise happens, pop the hood and get under the van and try to locate for sure where it's comming from.


----------



## vdu (Jun 26, 2009)

It can be the steering. However, I am surprised that is it because it happens only so far when I put it in reverse during park. It last only 1 or 2 seconds.

I know the steering pump is going out because several time already, the power steering failed on me, and I had to steer real hard. I will replace it once I have time. I did this once before, on the same car. However, the engine was swapped, and I got a "new" old pump.

The slip seems to be happening much less now. Also helped by my driving habit. I don't push down the pedal too much between 7 to 15 mph. When I really need to accelerate quickly, and it slips, I let go the accelerator pedal, and push it down again, and no problem to the tranny.


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

The sound you described was what scared me! Could be your torque converter isn't locking up. I guess they hadn't put the Mercedes trans in these yet, but the bugs in the 41TE should have been worked out by now. I don't know how they didn't learn from the Torque Flight transmissions. If there was synthetic in there before and you put in regular that could be the problem. These models had a fussy computer that would go into "limp mode" for no particular reason. I'm sure there were recalls for this...I *THINK* there is a way to pull codes from the trans...

The only tools you need that you may not already have to remove the trans: trans jack (get one with all 4 spin casters), external torx sockets, and some ratchet extensions. An extra body or 2 will be a great idea.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Could it no tbe bans or clutches? Were you talking maybe there is a mixture of fluid types?


----------



## vdu (Jun 26, 2009)

boman47k said:


> Could it no tbe bans or clutches? Were you talking maybe there is a mixture of fluid types?


Yes, a mixture of fluid types can be the cause. They all are ATF+4. However, they were not Mopa fluid. I poured in 1 quartz of Mopa fluid recently. They're all ATF+4, so I assume that would work. Should I drain them all and put in the Mopa AFT+4 oil?


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Sorry, I can't help you with that. I would think same type would intermix. I think some of the containers make that claim, not sure. I preferr the same type, same brand for most anything.


----------

